# Bootcamp ne se lance pas



## Petitblaise (4 Décembre 2018)

Bonsoir,

Je sais que ce problème est courant puisque cela fait plusieurs fois que je le vois ici mais il me semble qu'il est propre à chacun donc je me permets de relancé ce sujet. (je vous préviens c'est mon premier MacBook Pro  je suis très novice)
Quand j'ai voulu commencer a mettre en place mon Boot Camp j'ai partitionné... puis quand le chargement s'est lancé au bout de quelque minute un message s'est affiché et j'ai du annulé l'installation du Boot Camp et quand j'ai voulu recommencé un message me dis: 
*"Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.
Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows."*
D'après mes recherches partiel j'ai vue que je devais ouvrir mon terminal et voir dans la "diskutil list" il me semble donc je vous la poste là si cela peut vous aider.



```
Last login: Tue Dec  4 12:54:59 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louisblaise$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         167.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         75.7 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +167.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            42.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 46.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +75.7 GB    disk3
                                 Physical Store disk0s4
   1:                APFS Volume BOOTCAMP                761.9 KB   disk3s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Décembre 2018)

Bonsoir *Petiblaise
*
Voici le partitionnement primaire de ton disque -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         167.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         75.7 GB    disk0s4
```


pour faire jouer l'Assistant BootCamp > il faut supprimer d'abord les partition *3* & *4* du disque > et récupérer leur espace à la partition *apfs* principale *2*

Prêt pour la manœuvre ?


----------



## Locke (5 Décembre 2018)

Petitblaise a dit:


> /dev/disk2 (disk image):
> #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
> 0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.1 GB     disk2


C'est un fichier .iso provenant du programme Insider de chez Microsoft qu'il ne faut pas utiliser !

Quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac qui nous est tristement inconnu, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?


----------



## Petitblaise (5 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> C'est un fichier .iso provenant du programme Insider de chez Microsoft qu'il ne faut pas utiliser !
> 
> Quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac qui nous est tristement inconnu, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?



J'ai un MacBook Pro (13-inch, 2017, Four Thunderbolt 3 Ports)


----------



## Petitblaise (5 Décembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *Petiblaise
> *
> Voici le partitionnement primaire de ton disque -->
> 
> ...



 Je suis assez novice comme je vous l'ai dis donc oui je pense être prêt mais il faut me guider précisément


----------



## Locke (5 Décembre 2018)

Petitblaise a dit:


> J'ai un MacBook Pro (13-inch, 2017, Four Thunderbolt 3 Ports)


Ton problème n'est pas ton MBP mais bel et bien le fichier .iso que je mentionne en réponse #3. Il faut impérativement utiliser la version officielle à télécharger ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...en 64 bits. Il faut sélectionner la version d'avril 2018 et le nom exact du fichier .iso est *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*, ne pas utiliser la version d'octobre 2018 qui pose un problème qui n'est pas encore résolu par Microsoft.


----------



## Petitblaise (5 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Ton problème n'est pas ton MBP mais bel et bien le fichier .iso que je mentionne en réponse #3. Il faut impérativement utiliser la version officielle à télécharger ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...en 64 bits. Il faut sélectionner la version d'avril 2018 et le nom exact du fichier .iso est *Win10_1803_French_x64.iso*, ne pas utiliser la version d'octobre 2018 qui pose un problème qui n'est pas encore résolu par Microsoft.



Je vais donc télécharger le bon fichier iso que tu me conseille mais que dois-je faire de l'autre ? Je dois le supprimer et le désinstaller (car il me prends 5,1Go) ? comment m'y prendre ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2018)

@ *Petitblaise
*
Passe la commande (copier-coller - déroule-la bien jusqu'au *diskutil list* final pour la copier complète) :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk3 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime l'*apfs* du bas et reformate sa partition en *jhfs+* classique > *b)* supprime cette partition n°*4* > *c)* supprime la partition n°*3* > *d)* récupère l'espace libéré au *Conteneur apfs* du haut et à sa partition n°*2* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage complet retourné par la commande --> histoire de voir si tout s'est enchaîné correctement (ou pas).


----------



## Petitblaise (5 Décembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> @ *Petitblaise
> *
> Passe la commande (copier-coller - déroule-la bien jusqu'au *diskutil list* final pour la copier complète) :
> 
> ...



Je ne t'ai pas copié le début car sinon le message est trop long et le début me semble inutile pour ta vérification.


```
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         175.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         75.7 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +175.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            42.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +75.7 GB    disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s4
   1:                APFS Volume BOOTCAMP                778.2 KB   disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *4.0 GB     disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 USB DISK                4.0 GB     disk3s1

MacBook-Pro-de-Louis:~ louisblaise$
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2018)

La commande a planté en partie parce que l'*apfs* du bas n'a plus l'index de disque *disk3* d'hier > mais *disk2* !

Alors repasse une couche avec la commande suivante :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui termine l'opération

Poste le retour.


----------



## Petitblaise (5 Décembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> La commande a planté en partie parce que l'*apfs* du bas n'a plus l'index de disque *disk3* d'hier > mais *disk2* !
> 
> Alors repasse une couche avec la commande suivante :
> 
> ...



Entre les deux manip j'ai enlevé la page du terminal et peut être que je n'aurais pas dû...Est ce bon quand même ou alors je dois recommencer et enchaîner les deux a la suite ?


```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            42.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                512.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## macomaniac (5 Décembre 2018)

Voici le partitionnement primaire de ton disque -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2
```


tout l'espace a été récupéré => problème résolu !
----------

Tu peux désormais relancer l'Assistant BootCamp. Je te laisse en compagnie de *Locke* pour ce qui est des questions d'installation.


----------



## Petitblaise (5 Décembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Voici le partitionnement primaire de ton disque -->
> 
> ```
> /dev/disk0 (internal):
> ...



OK! Merci beaucoup pour ton aide je continue donc avec *Locke !*


----------



## Locke (5 Décembre 2018)

Petitblaise a dit:


> Je vais donc télécharger le bon fichier iso que tu me conseille mais que dois-je faire de l'autre ? Je dois le supprimer et le désinstaller (car il me prends 5,1Go) ? comment m'y prendre ?


Si tu parles de l'ancien fichier, oui il faut d'abord l'éjecter s'il apparait dans Utilitaire de disque, puis le mettre dans la Corbeille et la vider. Ton MBP étant récent, voilà comment va se dérouler l'installation avec le bon fichier .iso... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...tu n'as donc besoin de rien, il faut suivre à la lettre ce que propose Assistant Boot Camp et tout ira bien.


----------



## Petitblaise (5 Décembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu parles de l'ancien fichier, oui il faut d'abord l'éjecter s'il apparait dans Utilitaire de disque, puis le mettre dans la Corbeille et la vider. Ton MBP étant récent, voilà comment va se dérouler l'installation avec le bon fichier .iso... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...tu n'as donc besoin de rien, il faut suivre à la lettre ce que propose Assistant Boot Camp et tout ira bien.



Ok merci ! je vais suivre les instructions et je reviendrais si il y a un problème


----------

